# Willow: Opening Scene



## Gabriel2013 (Apr 6, 2021)

OK, this was a challenge.

Used Jeff Russo Shakuhachi from Orchestral Tools Modus.
My iPad Pro crash every-time I tried to export the stems (even after playing back without a problem). 
After some trial and error I find out that it was 60 stems at 24/48 bit that was crashing the App.
Divided the score in two versions (WW/Brass one and the rest the other) and manage to export the stems.
Libraries used: Berlin WW, CineBrass, CinePerc, Belin Piano, CinePiano, Berlin Harps, CineStrings, Ambience One, Ambience Two and Voxos.
g


----------

